# Building a new shop



## jimdad07 (Jan 16, 2017)

I've been working on timber framing a shop for awhile. Finally shot a film of it and decided to share it. I thought this would be a good place to show what I have done so far and progression as I go.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 16, 2017)

Here's the next installment, I think I made it a little long. New to the Youtube thing, I'm open to suggestions friendly or otherwise.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Beautiful, clean work and a fun watch. I don't think they are too long at all. I've always loved timber framing structures so it captured my interest. I did note that you've put up Parts 1,2 and 4. Not sure if you missed Part 3 or if the videos don't have the right sequencing.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 16, 2017)

Here's part three, just a discussion on the hand tools.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 16, 2017)

BTW, thank you for the kind words. This is a neat opportunity for me to build my dream shop and film as I go. Eventually I'm hoping to build a good channel and meet some good people along the way. Wish I had filmed it from the start.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Do you have any pictures you could put on this site instead of just a link to another site?


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 16, 2017)

> Do you have any pictures you could put on this site instead of just a link to another site?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I certainly can, I have quite a few actually. It will take me a bit but I'll be happy to.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 16, 2017)

No barn work this week, working on cleaning out my little 16×24 shop to make room for working the timbers. You would be amazed at how much junk can pile up in a little building. Hopefully I'll have more up for guys soon.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 16, 2017)

Well it's been awhile since I've updated here so I thought I'd show you guys where I'm at. Stood another bent this past weekend and had the camera rolling. It went well. I have quite a few videos in between now and the last time but you guys can find them through this one If interested.


----------



## FoundSheep (Feb 24, 2017)

Just saw your new post. I'll have to check out the videos later (can't watch them now), but I was wondering if you ever posted any pictures of the build? It sounds interesting.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 16, 2017)

> Just saw your new post. I ll have to check out the videos later (can t watch them now), but I was wondering if you ever posted any pictures of the build? It sounds interesting.
> 
> - FoundSheep


I have a ton of pictures. I have to take the time to sit down and upload them, I will do it though. Thanks for posting.


----------

